# Red Alert 3



## Overread (Feb 14, 2008)

Rumours of a new Red Alert have appeared:
Planet Command & Conquer, C&C3, CnC Generals, Red Alert, Tiberian Sun, Renegade

screen shots:
Planet Command & Conquer, C&C3, CnC Generals, Red Alert, Tiberian Sun, Renegade

inital view:
1) WHAT did they do to hte mammoth tank - its looks horrid! MY poor mammoth tank!

2) ships that move on land as well - lift straight from supreme commander

3) anyone want to burn EA down? anyone?


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like a modded Tiberium Wars to me


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks quite nice actually, but yet again its nothing new really is it. At least from what I can see. No real departure in game play the same levels just look a bit ....tidier. Would I buy it? I'll think I'll wait for a budget release personally


----------



## Somni (Feb 16, 2008)

> 2) ships that move on land as well - lift straight from supreme commander


Well, the transports could go on land and sea in Red Alert 2.  I could not work out if the vehicles shown in the screenshots had guns.  Guns would be bad, just up the armour to give you a chance to unload the tanks.



> WHAT did they do to hte mammoth tank - its looks horrid! MY poor mammoth tank!


  Agreed, looks like a cartoon toy.  Blech.

As for burning things down, are we getting the flamethrower guys back? ;-)


----------



## sarakoth (Feb 16, 2008)

Supposedly there's a third faction, Empire of the Rising Sun. I don't think anything's been revealed about it though.

Regarding the Apocalypse Tank, I never really found a use for it. Tank rush all the way lol


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 16, 2008)

I never got into any of the Command and Conquer games myself. It may be because I do not like modern warfare games


----------



## sarakoth (Mar 30, 2008)

Fake Vencar said:


> I never got into any of the Command and Conquer games myself. It may be because I do not like modern warfare games


 
I think the C&C games are closer ti science fiction than real life. Take Red Alert 2 for example: invisible tanks, men shooting lightning, beam weapons, autonomous drones, time traveling, weather control, and teleporting.


----------

